# Strange feelings!!!



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

This is so weird. For the past few days I have had a really good feeling, like things are changing for the better and I am finally getting past my past, accepting all that has happened and moving on, focusing on the good things, not the bad. It was wonderful. Well, today, it is just the opposite. I have a very bad foreboding feeling, like one of impending doom. I am a bit nervous and on edge. My stomach hurts, just not a good way to be. I am really hoping it is just because of this afternoon and it will settle by tonight. We are re-financing our house and we are closing on the new loan today. We have to pay a HUGE chunk of cash to do this, which will wipe out most of our savings. I really didn't think this bothered me because it is a much better loan for the long run and we will build up our equity quickly, whereas our old loan built up no equity at all. So, I am rather taken aback by the change in the feelings, going from so good to so bad so quickly. (No I am not bi-polar, in case it sounds that way to anyone







) I have had a ton of stress lately with my son and I have managed to smile through all of that, so why am I so freaky today!?! (Said with all the frustration I can muster!) I can't even manage to get to the grocery store!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

((((HUGS)))) for you Lauralee! Working with mortgage companies always give me a nauseous feeling.Sometimes when I am feeling good, I hit an anxiety wall. It is kind of like the anxiety is trying to keep me within its clutches when I am feeling better. Keep looking for that positive side and don't let the anxiety get a grip on you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, yes hugs to you and know that things will be okay and change back again. I get that feeling of impending doom sometimes and I think its just chemistry in my body. Your were doing things right though if things were improving, so just a setback.Hope this afternoon went okay for you.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Laura I hope you feel better as the evening comes and that everything went ok.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

we all have moods I think that we can't always rationally explain. Sometimes I just wake up grumpy for no reason and it stays with me for a while. And some days I wake up with a great feeling - and again, can't explain why.I think the refinancing and laying out a chunk of change right now is probably a big source of the feeling. You know you are doing the right thing but tere is still some unknown. I'm going through it myself - I finally stopped analyzing a million scenarios and shopping around and just took the plunge. It shouldn't have been a big deal since like you said, it's a really smart financial move. But it's still a lot of dough to think about!nancy


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Today is much brighter than yesterday. Got off to a rough start this morning, but now things are improving. We paid all that money yesterday







, but then found out today that Mr. Lauralee's uncle is going to give us much more interest on a loan we gave him than we had thought







. That will help quite a bit in rebuilding the old nest egg! My stomach is finally starting to feel better. YIPPPEEEE!!! I picked up a prescription refill today for a med I take to help keep my sinuses clear. It is just an expectorant but I have been taking it a long time. I decided to read the information sheet that came with the meds and lo and behold, the one side effect listed is STOMACH PAIN!!! So, tomorrow I stop taking that and see what happens.The anxiety is GONE and I am smiling once more! Thanks and







to you all!!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

It's nice to know you are feeling better today.







I have a hard time with allergy meds; they upset my stomach. And I better not start with the ones that are for cough and so on (NyQuil and others). The one I like best is Allegra because it is gentle on my tummy and do not give me fast heart palpitations the next day







like Zyrtec or Claritin. I also use Nasonex when my throat itches.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, glad things are looking up for you and testing the med idea is probably a good idea.Hope you continue to feel well.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Went to the doc this morning for the stomach pains (I already had a 6 week follow up scheduled for next week, I just pushed that forward a bit). She said I have epigastric distress caused by stress, lack of exercise, poor eating habits, all on a bad stomach to begin with. I must admit I have been rather lazy lately and I'm sure that did me no favors. She prescribed Carafate to help settle things and said we may do an upper GI if it doesn't resolve soon. I've had an upper GI before and it was really no big deal, but I still would rather not do that again!!







Zayaka, I can't take NyQuil either...talk about pain!!!! I had problems with Allegra, too. It made me feel like I had a huge lump in my throat. So, I usually just ride out my allergies and take Benadryl at bedtime if it gets real bad. Sometimes I wish I was one of those people who can take ANY drug without a problem! I wonder how they do that!


----------

